# Field PG oder normaler Laptop



## 1schilcher (26 April 2007)

Ich möchte mir gerne ein Field PG von Siemens kaufen. Nur wenn ich mir den Preis eines Field PG anschaue gehn mir noch die letzten Haare aus.
Frage - welchen Vorteil hat ein Field PG gegenüber einem normalen Laptop? (USB-MPI Adapter natürlich vorhanden). Ist es nur die etwas stabilere Ausführung des PG oder übersehe ich da noch was?


----------



## Ralle (26 April 2007)

@1schilcher

Hast du diesen Thread mal durchgelesen?

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=13126

 Da wird schon einiges diskutiert, was für dich von Interesse wäre.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 April 2007)

1schilcher schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir gerne ein Field PG von Siemens kaufen. Nur wenn ich mir den Preis eines Field PG anschaue gehn mir noch die letzten Haare aus.
> Frage - welchen Vorteil hat ein Field PG gegenüber einem normalen Laptop? (USB-MPI Adapter natürlich vorhanden). Ist es nur die etwas stabilere Ausführung des PG oder übersehe ich da noch was?



Hallo,

wurde im Bereich "Hardware" schon diskutiert:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=12036

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=12638

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=12311

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

